# 10 yr old biting….



## KriDev (Sep 27, 2021)

Hoping someone can help…
We’ve had lily for 10 years this month. Since she was a puppy. She started hitting friends about 4 months ago. She isn’t aggressive, very well mannered. We have 5 boys and have never had any issues. She lets everyone pet and play with her, all incidents have happened the same way. She is laying down and someone walks by or steps over her and she grabs their ankle with her teeth. No puncture marks but obviously it scares people and after the first time it wasn’t a fluke and is concerning, I don’t want to put her down. She doesn’t growl or have any aggression before or after. It happened so fast every time I usually don’t even see it. I thought maybe she has a brain tumor or something is off as she is of advanced age. Any advice is appreciated. I haven’t been taking her out and keeping her out away when we have company now as it has happened on 4 occasions now.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Tell your guests to give the dog a wide berth! She's old, and is showing that she doesn't like the proximity while she's relaxing - just honor that!

Put her down??? That whole statement just leaves me speechless....How could you even think that after 10 yrs of faithful companionship? Just honor her wishes, which she's very clearly indicated.

That being said, if or when older dogs behaviors change abruptly, a Vet visit is in order to rule out a physical cause.


----------



## KriDev (Sep 27, 2021)

How rude. You have no idea what you are talking about. She is a dog and I will never allow a dog to bite someone. She lays next to people and then bites them. My guests aren’t getting to close to the dog she chooses where she lays.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

My thought would be a vet visit to rule out a new health issue. She is a senior dog so she may be not hearing or seeing as well as she use to and people suddenly too close may be startling her and she is showing a self protective reaction. Just my 2 cents, not an expert, that she is clearly giving a warning if she isn't biting hard/breaking skin and doesn't continue the "fight" so to speak once she has grabbed and become aware that there is no real threat. 
I would continue to keep out of the way when you have company and be courteous of her space when she is sleeping. If you must step over or close to her while she is sleeping/resting during daily life maybe let her know you are there before you do so. Get her time to realize what is happening. Or ask her to get up and move so you don't have to go over her.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Tim was trying to help. We can't give a real diagnosis over the internet.I'm guessing since she's a senior that there's some arthritis going on, plus loss of hearing and eyesight as Springbrz mentioned. I 100% agree with her advice.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Agree with above posters. A sudden change in behavior would warrant a vet visit. Loss of hearing, issues with eye sight, joint aches......can come with age. 

My take is, at the age of 10, the dog has paid her dues in life, it is time for the owner to do whatever it takes to keep her safe and comfortable in her golden years. Sounds like she is only having issues with guests, if that's the case, just keep her crated or put her in another room when guests are over.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

@Springbrz said everything I wanted to say.
My Hans is almost 10 and he sleeps much more and much more deeply than he used to. They can develop quirky behavior when they get older.
A visit to the vet might be in order, just to make sure nothing is going on health wise.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

KriDev said:


> How rude. You have no idea what you are talking about. She is a dog and I will never allow a dog to bite someone. She lays next to people and then bites them. My guests aren’t getting to close to the dog she chooses where she lays.


I'm sorry, did I misread when you explained the situation???



KriDev said:


> ...all incidents have happened the same way. She is laying down and someone walks by or steps over her and she grabs their ankle with her teeth.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You just be careful around older dogs. My dog is 11. I approach gently and give her time to process what is going on. The suggestion of putting down an old dog just for being old is just wild. 
Have a chat with your vet, and learn to move at her speed. They take longer to wake up, longer to process things, longer to move. We just respect that and help out as best we can.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

@KriDev 

In defense of the op's statement of "I don't want to put her down". I didn't take that as just because his dog is old it is what something being considered. I took it as the op being worried that the biting might become more aggressive, cause an injury and euthanasia would be a forced decision for human safety reasons. That the dog has a serious health issue like a brain tumor as the op mentioned. I feel the op is just worried about what is going on with their dog and is expressing that they don't want to have to take that route over this issue. I got the impression the statement was made from a mindset the op doesn't want to say goodbye to their dog for any reason because the dog is loved dearly. They came here for insight and suggestions as to what might be going on with the dog. IMHO the statement was made out of worry. Let's try not to assume that everyone that mentions such things is doing so out of callousness.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Dog doesn't want to be stepped over and walked closely by strangers for now. 
Have dog safely in another room if visitors are over and also ask them not to step over or too closely to her if she's laying down (could be hearing issue, startled easier in older age etc)

Seems simple enough, manage her living situation a little bit more if you can exclude any health issues.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My dogs are as important as our guests, maybe even more because our dogs are our family.. She deserves to feel safe and comfortable at home. As said above, get a full vet exam. Get a senior blood panel done. Check vision and hearing. Get a joint check. Keep guests away from her. It’s very difficult when she’s been used to getting near people for 10 years but you should adjust to what she is telling you. I had a rescued male who bit people. He only broke skin once with a stranger outside, but even that was too much. After that, I stopped having company for a while until he passed. It was easier on him and safer.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The OP stated that she* doesn't* want to put down her dog but is here for advice. OP, what do mean by "hitting" and your 5 boys, are they human or canine? My suggestion is a vet visit to rule out disease before you start talking about behavioral issues. In the meantime give that old gal a break from visitors.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> by "hitting" and y


I think it was autocorrect.
Biting.


----------

